# brother MFC-240C printing for anyone?

## jlg

I tried with the mfc-210c driver from brother but didn't get it to work. Got the printer to aknowledge receiving data but then it just sits there and doesn't do anything. Same as reported here: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-240C

I sent an email to their support team. Meanwhile I would like to know if anyone got this printer to print in linux.

----------

## jlg

wow!  brother sent me a reply  with the drivers in a rpm format.  

I installed them and it works great! 

The drivers should be release this week at: 

http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html

This is how I got it to work under gentoo:

# install the rpm package manager and cups.  I installed cups-1.2.7

emerge rpm cups

# make a symlink from cupsd to cups

ln -s /etc/init.d/cupsd /etc/init.d/cups

# install the lpr driver

rpm -Uvh --nodeps --force mfc240clpr-1.0.0-9.i386.rpm

# install the the cupswrapper

 rpm -Uvh --nodeps --force mfc240ccupswrapper-1.0.0-9.i386.rpm

#make a symbolic link for the filter

ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrappermfc240c  /usr/libexec/cups/filter/brlpdwrappermfc240c

# restart the printer from cups control page at http://localhost:631

# print the test page   :Wink: 

----------

## November Rain

yeah, that works great. i have a mfc 7420 and now i can print again.   :Smile: 

ps: if you get "which: no pstops in (/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin)" while loading the rpm's then retry the first and ignore the error. it worked!

----------

